# New horse needs a show name!



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Splendid Arches


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome! Any more?


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Does it have to have Archy? Cause I was thinking your handle name Words To A Song would be an awesome show name, lol.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol, that is soo true. I was hoping something that matches Archy, since Murray's show name is Murphy's Romance. lol


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you know his sire and dam are?

Im not sure about these ones' but..

Of White lies & Stolen lives
Remembered as Charming
Clearly A Classic
Land among the stars
A Stolen Kiss 
Forever Archy
Wish upon a star
"Ive been spotted" (this one is kinda cute)
Frekles is all i got
Frekled desire

Ill try to think of some more for you


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Archy's Attraction, Archer Beckon Call, Arch Deluxe, Archer's Attitude, Over The Arch

I still like Words To A Song, I think a really good barn name for that would be Lyric : )


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Lol, one of my good friends is named Lyric, hence how I came up with my user name! lol

Thanks guys, I like quite a few suggested!


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

How about Always Archibald. Or you could spell it Archybald. You did say he doesn't have a mane. Just kidding. A lot of those old bloodline appys don't have much of a mane or tail. But they're usually real nice horses.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Haha sooo true. I should find something that goes with being bald. I mean, he has a mane, but BARELY enough to make a braid lol.


----------



## Remi (Sep 9, 2010)

Archy Bunker
Archy's Affair
Agape Archy
Golden Arches


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Archibald, maybe you could go with Archer's Bald?


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

Archy's Love Song

That's all I can think of without knowing his blood lines.


----------



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey! ya gona let us know what you decided? we're on pins and needles here. lol


----------

